# Tweetdeck with Gingerbread Icons.



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I got tired of seeing the Froyo Notification icons while using tweetdeck so I themed my own Gingerbread style icons. The app is the latest version, 1.0.7.2. Feel free to download if you're OCD like myself.


















Uninstall Old Tweetdeck first.

Link: http://lts.cr/gLt


----------



## tb110895 (Jun 12, 2011)

Dude, this and facebook were annoying me to no end! Thank you!


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

It's not letting me add a facebook account, Would you happen to know why?


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Hell yea! This is great


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Works fine for me, Facebook working for everyone else?

Sent from DroidX


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Ghub1 said:


> It's not letting me add a facebook account, Would you happen to know why?


I bet you changed your pw, Br05ky. Jk, what did it say? What was the error message?


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> I bet you changed your pw, Br05ky. Jk, what did it say? What was the error message?


I go to add an account and it just reverts back to the account page with out giving me the option to verify my FB account.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Just an fyi I will continue to theme it each update.









Sent from DroidX


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Ghub1 said:


> I go to add an account and it just reverts back to the account page with out giving me the option to verify my FB account.


Try connecting to wifi

Sent from DroidX


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> Try connecting to wifi
> 
> Sent from DroidX


Interesting that did it. Thanks. I didn't think that being on WiFi would make a difference.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

umm actually I think facebook api is f'd up again. I just tried getting on the fb app and its basically telling me I have no friends (depressing







). If I go to their page, it does the skip to show you the page that would load if your not friends with them. So basically, I think fb is hatin on android again, like how they paid writers in various tech blogs and mags to bash android.

via Tapatalk


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

But its spotty... some things are fine. Some walls display, but say no posts. Screw facebook, I only use it to keep up with the hilarious drama in this town. Twitter is where my real friends are, the ones that I've never met and the only connection we really share is android









via Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I just use tweetdeck for facebook mostly.

Sent from DroidX


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> I just use tweetdeck for facebook mostly.
> 
> Sent from DroidX


Not many features though. Unless td thought they were so cool, they could put the actual facebook browser as an easter egg

via Tapatalk


----------



## wavedashdoc (Jun 10, 2011)

tb110895 said:


> Dude, this and facebook were annoying me to no end! Thank you!


where do you get the fixed facebook with gingerbread status bar icons?


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

wavedashdoc said:


> where do you get the fixed facebook with gingerbread status bar icons?


I could do one for it, but Facebook updates pretty frequently.


----------



## wavedashdoc (Jun 10, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> I could do one for it, but Facebook updates pretty frequently.


I don't really use the facebook app. Only really for the push notifications then i open up the mobile site, because its way better than the app. So yeah that would be awesome if you could! Thanks!


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> I could do one for it, but Facebook updates pretty frequently.


I would like this too! I really like the notification that you made for TweetDeck.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

whoa whoa whoa whoa.... push notifs from the official fb app work for you guys? WTH I have a dx, its on mothafrickin gingerbread, and they keep telling me "you have to be on 2.2+... what the heck... I want push, its never given me a notif ever









via Tapatalk


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> whoa whoa whoa whoa.... push notifs from the official fb app work for you guys? WTH I have a dx, its on mothafrickin gingerbread, and they keep telling me "you have to be on 2.2+... what the heck... I want push, its never given me a notif ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It works randomly and very *VERY* rarely. But facebook for android is horrible!


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll theme them after work today if I have the time.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fowenati (Aug 9, 2011)

Would I be allowed to update this and post it on XDA? Proper Credits will be given, I've also modded the facebook app and GOSMS if u guys want, I hosted them on my site where i'll be doing more GB notification mods fowenati.com.

You can find the XDA THreads here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1209639
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1206199


----------

